# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Những món quà đặc sắc đầy ý nghĩa từ Sa Pa, Lào Cai

## hangnt

_Thường thì sau một đêm nằm lắc lư trên tàu, hoặc cả một chặng đường ô tô khoảng 350 cây số, bạn đến thị xã Lào Cai, nơi con sông Hồng chảy vào đất Việt. Sau đó bạn đến thăm Sa Pa, Bắc Hà hoặc những nơi có cảnh quan thiên nhiên hấp dẫn, có đồng bào các dân tộc với muôn sắc màu văn hoá._ 


Dù bạn ở bất cứ đâu trên thế giới này nhưng đều có chung một đặc tính, là đi đâu xa, khi về đều có quà lạ làm kỷ niệm cho bạn bè, người thân.

Nếu bạn đến với Sa Pa hoặc Bắc Hà, xin đừng ngần ngại chọn mua những tấm thổ cẩm bày bán ở cửa hàng, trong chợ hoặc đồng bào địa phương mời chào trên đường, giữa phố. Một tấm thổ cẩm bằng bàn tay hay dài hơn gang tay, đó là sản phẩm của các cô gái phải thêu mất nửa tháng. Làm ra một tấm áo, từ khi xe lanh đến lúc hoàn chỉnh bộ trang phục, phải mất vài tháng. Còn bộ váy áo của người phụ nữ, phải trải qua rất nhiều công đoạn. Chỉ cần nhìn bộ trang phục, cũng đủ biết sự cần mẫn, nhẫn nại của họ. Với thổ cẩm, người ta quan niệm đồ “sịn” là những tấm hoàn toàn thêu và khâu bằng tay, đường khâu hơi thô, màu sắc được pha trộn trong tấm thổ cẩm hài hoà, hơi tối. Còn đối với những tấm thêu, chắp vải đường khâu bằng náy, màu sắc kết hợp quá rực rỡ, cứng nhắc là đã có sự can thiệp của công nghệ hiện đại, được gọi là đồ công nghiệp. Trên thị trường thổ cẩm Sa Pa, Bắc Hà khách du lịch, tham quan là người phương Tây thường tìm mua những đồ làm tay. Khách từ các thành thị Việt Nam đến lại chuộng đồ công nghiệp hơn. Đã là thổ cẩm, thì bản sắc dân tộc thể hiện rất rõ. Nhìn những đồ khâu bằng tay, dù chẳng hiểu gì về văn hoá dân tộc, cũng dễ nhận được ngay. Còn đồ công nghiệp thì rực màu sắc, nhưng bản sắc còn rất ít.


Là người sành thuốc, đến với Sa Pa, bạn hãy vào chợ mua các loại thuốc Nam, Bắc mang về làm quà cho người có tuổi hoặc người già. Đó sẽ là món quá quý nhất, bởi người già không có nhu cầu tiêu dùng đồ xa xỉ nữa. Thứ mà họ cần, là sức khoẻ để tăng tuổi thọ và nhìn ngắm con cháu lớn khôn, trưởng thành.

Vào chợ, bạn có thể mua các loại thuốc lẻ vị hoặc đã được chủ hàng gói sẵn thành từng thang đủ vị, đủ loại. Nào những cam thảo, bạch truật, ngũ gia bì, hạt sen, tâm sen, tam thất, đương quy, xuyên khung, bát mộc hương, đỗ trọng... Chủng loại cây, cỏ ở Sa Pa rất phong phú và hầu hết là đầu vị, từ lâu đã nổi tiếng bởi những loài cây cỏ đó chỉ thích hợp với vùng khí hậu này. Sơn tra ngâm đường kính đúng công thức vừa bổ, vừa làm thuốc bệnh. Mật ong rừng có nhiều đặc dụng, nhưng tốt nhất là đối với người già ho hen, trẻ em còi cọc. Rễ cây hoàng liên có hàm lượng tetracilin cao chữa các bệnh phủ lục ngũ tạng, kể cả bệnh đau mắt, bệnh ngoài da. Nấm linh chi có bạch linh chi và hắc linh chi tán bột pha trà uống hàng ngày sẽ điều hoà huyết áp, chữa bệnh tim mạch, thậm chí ngăn ngừa bệnh ung thư.


Các vị thuốc của Sa Pa ngày nay không chỉ thu hút được sự chú ý của khách du lịch trong nước và các nước lân cận mà còn gây được sự chú ý của các du khách từ phương Tây khi đi du lịch Sa Pa.

_Nguồn: chudu24_

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

món mứt táo mèo cũng là 1 đặc sản làm quà sapa. ui, nhắc đến lại thèm món đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## canon

mứt đó toàn làm bằng táo thối và đường bẩn thôi ăn nhiều hãy cẩn thận với cái bụng nhé hehe

----------


## hcpro

:batting eyelashes:  bai viet cua  ban rat huu ich, tks  :Smile:

----------

